# Help - bird rescued from swimming pool



## TJH70 (Mar 16, 2012)

I took my children swimming this afternoon and we found a bird in the swimming pool. I took it out and it chirped a little so I wrapped it in a towel and tried to dry it off.

Then I rang a vet and they said to bring it in tomorrow if it survives the night.

I sat and tried to warm it with my own body temperature and I stroked it thinking it might calm it. 

I then put it into one of my cat cages with a towel in the bottom and some water and bird food and left it in the dark. Then I read on another local website that I should give it a hot water bottle to lie in.

I went in to find the bird had moved a bit and was sprawled everywhere with his head lolling to the side, so I have picked him up and put him in a much smaller basket.

Unfortunately I don't have a hot water bottle (we live in Dubai and it doesn't get cold!) but I did have one of those microwavable heating pads which I have put at the bottom of the basket.

He doesn't seem able to hold up his head and his little beak keeps opening and closing.

What else can I do??? I really don't want it to die.

I have removed the food and water as I have read on your website that it isn't something I should have done.

Please give me some advice...


----------



## TJH70 (Mar 16, 2012)

Been to check on him now and his neck is right back resting on his back so that his beak is sticking up in the air.

Should I be moving him back into a more comfortable position?


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for caring for the little one. I hope an expert will come by and help with this one. For now, he needs warmth, I don't know what extend the damage is... or if he has breathed in too much water (lungs affected?) or if he was ill to begin with..

Hope all goes well... take care!


----------



## TJH70 (Mar 16, 2012)

I just went in to check on him and give him some more warming pads, but very sadly he was dead. Eyes open and totally stiff.

Poor little mite...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you for trying....it seems like he was already declining before you were able to help him.

You basically did everything right....they can be so very fragile, though. But in the least, you gave him a peaceful and comfortable place to pass. That means something.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry you lost him. You tried. He had probably taken in too much water and aspirated. Thanks for trying.


----------

